# Unpaid salary - what to do?



## Tiger Lily (Apr 18, 2009)

Hope someone can advise me on this...

I'm working for a medium sized company in Dubai and noone has been paid 7 weeks now. The company MD first told us that salaries would be a week late and now he gets angry when anyone mentions it and accuses us of being disloyal.

Even worse he is telling us now that we must work 7 days a week if we want to be considered one of the family! We have weekly meetings where he ridicules people who he thinks are being 'difficult' and not doing their best for the family!!

We have won several big contracts lately so noone knows where the money is going... Maybe his car collection? But not in wages!

We have a big project due for completion at the end of the month and we're all hoping that he will pay up after this. But also worried that he will sack a lot of people who won't be needed anymore.

I want to complain to the Ministry of Labour but will they do anything? Will this ruin my chances of getting anything back from the company when he finds out I complained? What happens to my visa if I get sacked and have salary outstanding? He is just vindictive enough to give me a ban or say I absconded if I leave!!

Really worried. I can't survive much longer...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Firstly sorry to hear about your situation.

Is your salary 7 weeks late, ie should have been given to you around 01 March, meaning that both March and April's saleries are outstanding? Has anyone been paid anything in that time?

Can a group of you get together to ask him about when salaries are going to be paid, and get a written guarentee that they will be? I'm all in favour of negotiation rather than law cos it's cheaper and quicker.

Failing that then yes the ministry will act, it'll be better for you if a few of you can attend, take passport copies and copies of contracts etc..

It will not ruin your chances of getting your dues because your employer has broken the terms of your employment (by not paying you on time), he can apply to have a ban on you but that can be overturned by the MoL. Once a case has been raised then it'll be difficult for him to prove you absconded, but don't just not turn up, cos the employment law here will put you at a disadvantage.

Try to get a group of you who WILL confront him, if necessary write a letter stating that if a % of salary is not paid within say 7 days then the undersigned will head off to the MoL to persue other options, keep a copy and give it to him.

Good luck, he's using typical bully boy tactics and the only way to stand up to bullies is to confront them...


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

I want to complain to the Ministry of Labour but will they do anything?
Official complain will result in inquiry based on your complain, usually they will ask company to pay full dues within 7 days timeline. But issuance of such orders may take time. 

Will this ruin my chances of getting anything back from the company when he finds out I complained?

I think this you mean your leave salary, overtime etc etc. Yes chances is that the employer will terminate you or ask you to resign. Dont resign in any case till you get all your dues. In case of termination you will get more benefit. But your employer try to invoke article 120 against you , like late coming, not obeying orders , etc etc .... (if management wants to ruin you no one can save you )



What happens to my visa if I get sacked and have salary outstanding? 

You will get your salary , and all your benefits , your visa will be canceled and you have to go back . A s after cancellation he will be holding your passport as a last revenge he will deport you .

He is just vindictive enough to give me a ban or say I absconded if I leave!!

No he can not , no ban will applicable to you.


My advice.

Give your employer official letter for salary pending , humbly request him to pay as you can not survive more . ( Get it received) . 

Sent reminder and after you have three letters ( with receiving) complain in Ministry.

But think twice , may be you will get nothing and you will be deported . ( But definitely no ban) . So take this step as last resort.



Best of Luck!




Tiger Lily said:


> Hope someone can advise me on this...
> 
> I'm working for a medium sized company in Dubai and noone has been paid 7 weeks now. The company MD first told us that salaries would be a week late and now he gets angry when anyone mentions it and accuses us of being disloyal.
> 
> ...


----------

